# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  صلاة الدروز

## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

حاورت أحد دروز سوريا عبر النت فأخبرني أن صلاتهم ركعة واحدة في يوم معين !!

من من الإخوة - ممن شاهدهم - يشرح لنا كيفية صلاتهم و عباداتهم و بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أبو علي الراحلة

من الأمور العجيبة عندهم : أن الرجل إذا بلغ سن الرشد , يُقال له (أُشكك ثم آمن) أي : حتى تكون مؤمناً لابد أن تشك في وجود الله وربوبيتة .... وفي رسالة محمد  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ,وفي القرآن .... ثم فكر وأقنع نفسك بنفسك بكل ما تعتقده! 
فسبحان الله أهكذا ربى النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أصحبه , آلله أمر بهذا ؟ إذاً ما فائدة القرآن والسنة ؟ ثم ماذا لو فاجأه الموت وهو شاك في ربوبية الله ورسالة محمد  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ؟
فانظر إلى هذه الحماقات التي يمجها العقل ويستقبحها , وعندهم غيرها طوام كثيرة منها طريقتهم في الصلاة , والجنون فنون ...

----------


## ابن عروسي

يوجد تسجيل من قناة الدنيا ، لحاكم سوريا وبجواره مفتيه أحمد حسون ، يصلون صلاة من أربع تكبيرات ثم ركوع من غير قراءة الفاتحة ، فما هي هذه الصلاة ؟!

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

عندما سألت هذا الدرزي  هل تصدق بصحيح البخاري قال نعم, فقلت له فكيف لا تصلون خمس صلواة و حديث جبريل في الصلاة موجود في البخاري و فيه خمس صلواة  !!!


قلت له إن مت على اعتقادك هذا فأنت في النار فأجابني : أنا راض بالنار و بكفري !!! 

قال : المسيحيون بالجنة أو بالنار ؟ ثم قال : البعض قال بالجنة و البعض قال بالنار !!!!

أنظر كيف لم يكفروا الكافر !!!

أخبرني هذا الدرزي أنهم مع بشار !!! و قال : أنا حر و سيد الأحرار و قائدي بشار حافظ الأسد !!!

أنظروا إلى هذا الجهل

----------

